# Where to start with beans



## Jomider (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi everyone - sorry to put up such a basic post, but I'm a bit new to coffee - have always been a tea drinker with the odd flat white.

Have now really got the taste and am grinding and brewing obsessively with my Gaggia setup.. I have started with Gaggia pure Arabica beans, which I think are S American and I'm wondering what to go to next - I really like these beans, good balance and strength, but I have not a clue what to choose. I do want to branch out but not too far to start with









Anyone know this blend and can help me out please, or if not if you have a recommendation it would be really appreciated. Is there an easy 101 on coffee choice for such a recent convert?

Best J


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Find an on-line roaster that puts roast dates on the bags, order some fresh coffee so you can have it within a week or two of roasting. If you are not to adventurous, start with a medium to medium dark roasted Brazilian and see how you get on. Next time order Ethiopian, and after that Sumatran, Costa Rican, Kenyan and lastly Colombian, this will give you a lot of the basic flavours and should tell you the coffees and blends you are liable to like.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

Pick a couple of roasters from the banner at the top of the page and have a look at their beans - read the tasting notes and pick a couple you like the sound of.

I have only tried a few so far but have enjoyed several beans from Rave and Foundry so would recommend both of them.


----------



## Jomider (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks to both of you - my selection of beans should be here tomorrow from Rave - they have been very nice to deal with. Do you ever go for a subscription or do you tend to find a bean you like and stick with it - everything is amazing so far

really appreciate your help


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hope you enjoy your beans when they arrive. Don't forget to allow them to rest for a few days post roast, I usually wait at least 5 or 6 days for espresso









I quite like having a sub on the go. The better ones let you skip a month etc. It's good in the way you end up trying beans you maybe wouldn't have chosen (of course though, you may get something you don't like).


----------



## Jomider (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks MildredM, I of course piled straight in the moment they arrived before spotting your post - the Ethiopian was super. I have so many to try now, I was planning to freeze them - is that accepted?

All the best J


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

I think freezing is a big no no...


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

I am still quite new to this world too, but I am sure someone else will be able to enlighten us on why you shouldnt freeze...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

do freeze and tape over the air hole first,


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep! Agree with tape the hole, or vacuum pack (wonderful machines!) and freeze a few days post roast so you can use them as soon as you retrieve them from the freezer


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Yep! Agree with tape the hole, or vacuum pack (wonderful machines!) and freeze a few days post roast so you can use them as soon as you retrieve them from the freezer


Think im going to place a bigger order to save some money and freeze the packs of coffee. Can I ask what vacuum machine you use or recommend? I think this will be better than just taping over the hole.

Thanks.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mine is the Andrew James version. I think it was about £40 odd when I got it a year ago.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Machine-Reusable-Operation/dp/B00JB9K4RA


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

MildredM said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Machine-Reusable-Operation/dp/B00JB9K4RA


Thanks!


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

+1for the Andrew James. Great machines.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Not knocking the Andrew James one, but I got one for about £22 from Amazon and it does a fine job too.


----------



## MrLatte (Sep 15, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Find an on-line roaster that puts roast dates on the bags, order some fresh coffee so you can have it within a week or two of roasting. If you are not to adventurous, start with a medium to medium dark roasted Brazilian and see how you get on. Next time order Ethiopian, and after that Sumatran, Costa Rican, Kenyan and lastly Colombian, this will give you a lot of the basic flavours and should tell you the coffees and blends you are liable to like.


Great information, as a newbie i'd have also been curious about where to start. Is there a reason why you suggested the beans in that particular order (Ethiopian > Sumatran) etc?


----------

